# 7 year old shows Dad how its done...



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Took the kids to the Navarre Beach bridge on 4 July with a bucket of live shrimp. Man the action was on from the time the first line hit the water. I was busy putting shrimp on everyone's hook and enjoying the action!!! After about 10 minutes of fishing, the 7 year old says he has something big, and I turn around and his Sponge Bob rod is bent over. And he is giving it all he's worth to bring in this fish. After a few minutes, he gets it close enough, I grab the leader and its a nice black drum. All in all a great day!! Plenty of fish to keep the kids busy, and I had a blast watching them have a blast!!!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet bet he will never forget that day!! good job getting them out there


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

thats awesome! hes hooked for sure now... glad yall had a good time:thumbup:


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

We drove on the bridge yesterday, going to the beach, and all he talked about was his fish.....He is hooked now!!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job man...gotta love it when the little ones get into it!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

GREAT report... he looks like a pro in the making, he certainly has the pose down for a cool picture.

Jim


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL! Tell your son that's a nice catch!


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

bigcat, I'll make sure to pass that on to him. All he wants to do these days is get on PFF and look at the fish pics!!!


----------

